# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Tenen houden kramp ..?

## Kimjohn8496

Ik heb op de hoogte van kramp voor .. maar ik heb nog nooit kramp in mijn tenen ooit .. en dit is nogal verontrustend mij. Het voelt alsof mijn
tenen krullen in en proberen vast te pakken, het is echt pijnlijk en voelt alsof ik moet vind ze rechtzetten. Het is al gebeurt de hele nacht. Heeft iemand anders krijgt dit? Moet ik meer water te drinken? Kan ik iets doen om het te stoppen of het helpen? Waarom gebeurt dit? Mijn lichaam valt uit elkaar op dit moment. Zelfs mijn artritis speelt omhoog, want het is geworden kouder .. zodat al mijn gewrichten ook pijn doen. Ik weet zeker dat de meeste 25-jarigen dit niet veel medische problemen hebben. Blah .. sorry, voel me al medelijden met mezelf. Het lijkt alleen maar om een ding na de andere.

----------

